# Monistat yeast infection med. causing bleeding



## Batia (May 21, 2009)

I just returned from the er...I have a yeast infection so got monistat. Used the 1st night Wed. night and last night had reddish spotting. Figured it was from monistat as read it can cause bleeding. Went ahead and used it again last night. Woke up this morning, went potty and discovered bright red blood and enough to seem like I was starting a cycle. Called Drs office and nurse told me to go into er as there were no OB's there today. Went to er. They did urine and blood and fetal heart tones. Baby's heart rate was fine but I have my own doppler and listened for my own peace of mind before we left for er. Urine and blood looked good also. They didn't do pelvic as they don't whenever there is bleeding. Don't want to make it worse etc.. Bleeding has slowed down and is lighter now. I am no longer going to be using the monistat and will treat naturally. I have some ideas I have used before. Probiotics, acv, etc.. Anymore ideas you ladies might have used? And has anyone else had bleeding from monistat? My cervix has been so sensitive this pg...I even had spotting from prog. cream inserted vaginally. TIA!!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more attention. Does anyone have some advice or experience?


----------



## myllissa (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a yeast infection with spotting while pregnant with DS. Scary for sure! I am currently pregnant and recently spoke with my doula about natural treatments for yeast infections and for Group B Strep since I tested positive with DS as well. She said that using garlic will fix almost any funky thing you've got going on down there. She told me to always consult my doc, though. I did find an article on Midwifery Today that details what my doula spoke about. [=http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/garlic.asp][/]

I'm not sure about the gentleness of using that method as I've never tried it. The article does state that if you have a more advanced infection, increasing the exposure to garlic will help treat it. They also mention at the garlic could irritate the vaginal tissues, and they felt that since you were already irritated in there that it wouldn't matter. I have a feeling that too much garlic would encourage the bleeding so you may want to start conservatively with the dosage if you go that route. Hope you find something works for you!


----------



## Teles (Apr 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myllissa*
> 
> I had a yeast infection with spotting while pregnant with DS. Scary for sure! I am currently pregnant and recently spoke with my doula about natural treatments for yeast infections and for Group B Strep since I tested positive with DS as well. She said that using garlic will fix almost any funky thing you've got going on down there. She told me to always consult my doc, though. I did find an article on Midwifery Today that details what my doula spoke about. [=http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/garlic.asp][/]
> I'm not sure about the gentleness of using that method as I've never tried it. The article does state that if you have a more advanced infection, increasing the exposure to garlic will help treat it. They also mention at the garlic could irritate the vaginal tissues, and they felt that since you were already irritated in there that it wouldn't matter. I have a feeling that too much garlic would encourage the bleeding so you may want to start conservatively with the dosage if you go that route. Hope you find something works for you!


Agreed. *Garlic* is a really great way to go for a yeast infection. You can literally take clove, sew some thread through it so it's easy to remove and place it in your vagina (not too high). After some time, pull it out by the string like you would a tampon.

When I have the first signs of a yeast infection, I make sure to drink a lot of *Kefir* (fermented milk with loads of probiotics) as well. I find the taste to be kind of gross but it works so well that I just grin and bear it. Also, *coconut oil* can be very soothing to external symptoms, like itching, and also is antiviral, antimicrobial, and antifungal (basically, coconut oil is the greatest, most versatile thing on earth). *Tea tree oil* can be very painful to apply, but if you're desperate you could try diluting some and lightly applying it externally with a cotton pad.

Finally, *witch hazel* is cheap and available nearly everywhere. It is actually quite a fantastic substance since it reduces swelling and has strong antimicrobial properties to help fight away the yeast and bacteria. Again, use a cotton pad to apply this externally.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

IME, advanced yeast infections can also cause some bleeding.

I am sorry you are going through this and wish you well.


----------



## Sohum mama (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry you are dealing with this. Not fun!

I agree with Teles.

Quote:


> *coconut oil* can be very soothing to external symptoms, like itching, and also is antiviral, antimicrobial, and antifungal (basically, coconut oil is the greatest, most versatile thing on earth).


I used coconut oil for the first time on my last YI. It was the only thing that finally worked. What I do is take a small amount 1/4 tsp or so and put it in plastic wrap and shape it into a pill like shape. Make about eight to start with and place them in the freezer. Use as a suppository when you are going to bed. Make sure to use a panty liner as the oil will ruin your underwear. You should probably check with your Dr. or midwife as I cannot speak to its use during pregnancy. I got this info here http://www.yeastinfectionadvisor.com/.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

i used unsweetened greek yogurt. seemed to work pretty good, and helped with the itchies. just shoved in in a couple of times a day, smeared it on the outside, wore a pad for about a week.


----------



## Frances2 (Jan 12, 2013)

Batia, I just found this old post about monistat and bleeding. Did you find out if it was the monistat causing the bleeding? I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant with my third child. Just finished 7 day course of monistat. Noticed pink streaks last night, and done that were slightly more reddish pink today. Only when I wipe, but more reddish. Naturally, I'm scared to death and can't go to doctor until Monday, since it is the weekend.


----------



## Batia (May 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frances2*
> 
> Batia, I just found this old post about monistat and bleeding. Did you find out if it was the monistat causing the bleeding? I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant with my third child. Just finished 7 day course of monistat. Noticed pink streaks last night, and done that were slightly more reddish pink today. Only when I wipe, but more reddish. Naturally, I'm scared to death and can't go to doctor until Monday, since it is the weekend.


Hi! Yes I did find out it was from the Monistat. I am now almost 38 weeks and baby is fine. I quit using the Monistat and started inserting acidophilus capsules; two at a time and in about 3 days the yeast infection was gone! Once I stopped the Monistat the bleeding stopped!


----------



## deborahbgkelly (Feb 16, 2011)

Monistat did that to me last year too and it turned out I didn't even have a yeast infection. My itchiness was from irritation from my progesterone suppositories. Batia, so glad to hear that was what was gong on with you and that you and babe are doing well.


----------



## Frances2 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness.... This is so good to hear! Thank you for your quick response! I didn't use monistat last night, and so far... No bleeding today. Thank God! It definitely was scary, but it comforts me to hear that the monistat is a strong possibility for the bleeding. Thank you! Wishing you a happy and safe delivery!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I am pregnant and just treated a yeast infection successfully. I stopped using soap down there, started taking a really good acidopholus supplement and about twice a day applied plain unsweetened yogurt to my vagina. I put a towel under my butt, applied it liberally and laid with it soaking into my vagina for a half hour or so. A perfect time for watching tv or reading!


----------



## prairiewolf21 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh wow I'll have to try that next time. I've had two yeast infections from antibiotics for the numerous UTIs I've gotten. They gave me monostat but it didn't work that well


----------

